# Cotton Babies Prefolds versus Green Mountain Diapers Prefolds- Sizing?



## adorabelle (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm due in February and am planning on cloth diapering my baby. So far I have 9 newborn Proraps covers and 4 Flip covers. I'm planning on buying 2 dozen infant sized prefolds to go under both of the covers. I am probably going to use disposables until the meconium is gone.

I've heard to get the infant prefolds (because they are more absorbent) and fold them the opposite way for when the baby is newborn. I'm worried about two things: will this work, and will I be overwhelmed with cloth diapering a newborn?

I was planning on buying the Indian unbleached prefolds from Cotton Babies, but then I heard that Green Mountain Diapers prefolds are so much better quality and bigger. They are more expensive, and before I sink the money into them I want to make sure I get what's going to work well.

When I went to look at the sizing on the Infant Cotton Babies prefolds, the sizing is 12" x 16". The smalls from GMD measure 12.5x13.5. Is it just a better fit?

Will 2 dozen prefolds be enough for me?

I appreciate any help and advice!


----------



## dealic (Feb 25, 2007)

Subbing because I want to know too


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

The great thing about gmd is that they are shorter. Especially if you use a snappi, kids outgrow them at the waist.
I guess there might be some out there that like the extra length to fold down for extra absorbency, but for my kids I never needed it and liked how trim the gmd fit.
The gmd unbleached are very sturdy.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I got Little Lions infant prefolds. I didn't get them until my girl was around 2 weeks old, but I didn't have to fold them in half to Snappi them. Unless you have a teeny baby, I wouldn't think you would have to. We use them in Flip covers too and just fold them in half there, no need for Snappis/pins. Doing prefolds drove us bonkers, but our daughter was in a hip harness during that stage that made diapering more complicated, so I can't comment on how it might be for a baby not in that situation.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I have cottonbabies prefolds and have been using them for almost 2 years. We had no problem with either infant or premium sizes. When I first had to fold them down it was awkward and I wasn't sure I liked it. But I got used to having the extra length and it actually turned out to be good. I like that they last longer for the size. I had a few GMD infant sized and loved them at first but she outgrew them much faster than the cottonbabies.


----------

